# Seeking Tampa Area Gamers



## Horishijin (Sep 22, 2005)

I'm looking for a few adult Tampa area gamers for a pretty standard 3.5 D&D game.  Probably going to run in a somewhat toned down version of Forgotten Realms, but I am also open to other settings (Middle-Earth, Harn, and a few others..) depending on player input and interest.  I would prefer to play Saturday days.  Please drop me a line if interested!

t_devon@yahoo.com
http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/tampadndgame/


----------



## Horishijin (Sep 29, 2005)

*Bump*!  Still looking for a few good players!


----------



## BluWolf (Sep 29, 2005)

We are looking to start a new group of players in the next month or so.
We have a yahoo group from my old group we will be using for the new game.

3.5 home brew for starters. Looking to have multiple GMs in the group. Contact uso the board.

http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/StormWorld-players/


----------



## DethStruck (Dec 27, 2005)

Harn?   

I might be game for something...


----------

